# University of Georgia destroys over 20 species of captive insects



## hotsoccerchic (Apr 13, 2015)

Seems like a weird situation, such a waste of captive insects.. Lots of cool beetles and phasmids

http://www.entohub.com/uga-destroys-isi-insects

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripa (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice.... /sarcasm

Such a waste. Terrible political decisions triumph again!


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 13, 2015)

Geez, that's super sad...


----------



## hotsoccerchic (Apr 22, 2015)

Link changed to this http://www.entohub.com/uga-insect-zoo-destroys-bugs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dizzle (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow that was an ....upsetting read. Thank you for sharing though OP


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 23, 2015)

Just heard today, sounds like ISI is going to be closed indefinitely


----------



## Tleilaxu (Apr 23, 2015)

They seriously can't be assed to find homes for them? Sheesh.....


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 26, 2015)

from what i remembered reading, it seemed more like he was purposefully kept from obtaining them to _punish_ him.


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah, I've been talking with Aaron about it and its really a messed up situation. A lot of empty promises from the university and permits being in other names. He's already looking to restart everything though, so now it's just the process of finding a place to store the insects, making sure all permits are in his name and getting funding to really get the ball rolling.


----------

